# Winex Limbs



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello folks. I was looking into getting a pair of Winex limbs, but I wasn't sure what to think of them. I can't seem to find any reviews on them, but I know that Win&Win makes quality gear, even in their mid-range. Also, I have a long draw length ~31.5#, so I want to be sure they don't stack too much. Can anyone who's shot these chime in?


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

These are great limbs. Hard to beat them. I have a long pair of 36# and I also have a long draw. They are very smooth and fast. I also have a pair of Win Win Inno Power at 40#. The Winex hold their own against the Inno Power. I have never regretted buying them. They have been around a long time and they are time tested...they are still around.

Ted


----------



## jennpsu (Mar 20, 2014)

I have some winnex limbs. They are ok. They are 36 mediums. The weight stacks too fast for me. For the $ I prefer the SF elite. Same company better price.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

So after doing some reading, I've seen the SF Elites pop-up in comparison quite a lot to the Winex limbs. Jennpsu, I know you prefer them and so what are everyone else's thoughts on them? Also, how do they compare to the MK Inpers and Kaya K3s? Material-wise I see that the Elites, Inpers, and K3s all use unidirectional carbon, but the Winex limbs use Royal crossed carbon (but I have no idea what that's supposed to mean). Oh, I also forgot to mention the Uukha EX1 evo2 limbs.

As you may have already guessed, I'm looking to upgrade to a mid-range set of limbs that'll last me a while and I'm quite torn on which pair I should get. If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

read -

I consider the winex limbs a "hard" limb. The draw has a hard feel to them (as in others being smoother) and there is a definite snap to the shot.
I do not find any early stacking at 29.25" with the limb bolts full in. 

Personally I like them, but I can see why they ain't for everybody.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> read -
> 
> I consider the winex limbs a "hard" limb. The draw has a hard feel to them (as in others being smoother) and there is a definite snap to the shot.
> I do not find any early stacking at 29.25" with the limb bolts full in.
> ...


my son has two sets of Short 36's he uses on his two Spigarelli Revolution risers for indoor. He likes them. outdoors he shoots Quattro's on a IonX. We have owned a bunch of WINEX. the only top end WW limbs I have ever had fail was a set of 42 INNO Longs that blew up on one of my team members-Joe Oka. The Winex limbs we have used for years without incident


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> read -
> 
> I consider the winex limbs a "hard" limb. The draw has a hard feel to them (as in others being smoother) and there is a definite snap to the shot.
> I do not find any early stacking at 29.25" with the limb bolts full in.
> ...


Viper1,

So does that mean that the Winex limbs are generally more difficult to pull than most limbs at a similar poundage? Thanks for the info.

Jim C, I know they're in two different leagues, but how would you say the winex limbs compare to the quattros?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have an injury currently that has prevented me shooting much since mid summer or I'd give them both some range time but my son, who has earned Gold Olympian and has been on the tournament circuit for almost half of his 16 years says he didn't see a major difference. WINEX were WWs top limbs about 10 years or so ago. I shot the WINEX at one point (around 2007) on a HELIX riser and liked them. that was between Hoyt staff shooter positions at two different businesses. I was happy with them. I really like the quattros though.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

krad - 

Sorry for mistyping your handle.

As much as I hate to say it, yeah compared to a lot of other limbs, the Winex call feel harder, but they feel snappier on the shot, so for me they work.
The Quarttros I've shot were definitely smoother or felt easier to pull per given weight, but since I'm more used to the WinEx type limbs, they are almost too "soft" (personal opinion). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would say in terms of smoothest in that price range that I've pulled, I'd have to give it to the MK Inpers. I personally own a pair of SF Elite+ and they are more "hard" and not quite as smooth to draw as the Inpers (I think MK calls it elasticity in their little advertisement square things on their website). I've also shot the Winex and they felt pretty good and I would say I prefer the feel of the Winex over the Elite+ that I own but I like the graphics of the Elite+ a lot better hahaha . Smoothness wise I'd have to pull them again to compare but the Winexs felt pretty smooth to me. For the price, I think you can't beat the Inpers in terms of smoothness.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jim C said:


> I have an injury currently that has prevented me shooting much since mid summer or I'd give them both some range time but my son, who has earned Gold Olympian and has been on the tournament circuit for almost half of his 16 years says he didn't see a major difference. WINEX were WWs top limbs about 10 years or so ago. I shot the WINEX at one point (around 2007) on a HELIX riser and liked them. that was between Hoyt staff shooter positions at two different businesses. I was happy with them. I really like the quattros though.





Viper1 said:


> krad -
> 
> Sorry for mistyping your handle.
> 
> ...


Viper1 and Jim, thanks for the help and info! It seems that this'll be a tougher decision than I'd expected.



fango0000 said:


> I would say in terms of smoothest in that price range that I've pulled, I'd have to give it to the MK Inpers. I personally own a pair of SF Elite+ and they are more "hard" and not quite as smooth to draw as the Inpers (I think MK calls it elasticity in their little advertisement square things on their website). I've also shot the Winex and they felt pretty good and I would say I prefer the feel of the Winex over the Elite+ that I own but I like the graphics of the Elite+ a lot better hahaha . Smoothness wise I'd have to pull them again to compare but the Winexs felt pretty smooth to me. For the price, I think you can't beat the Inpers in terms of smoothness.


Yeah, the reason why I tossed the Inpers in there was that most of the MK limb reviews I've seen have raved about the quality. Does anyone else have any comparison between the Inpers and the winex limbs or just between the inpers and W&W limbs in general? The inpers are a good bit cheaper, so I'd like to see how they stack up (no pun intended).

Thanks for weighing in everyone,
Krad


----------



## jennpsu (Mar 20, 2014)

The winnex are def harder to pull than other limbs of similar poundage.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

jennpsu said:


> The winnex are def harder to pull than other limbs of similar poundage.


Jenn,

Though I haven't ruled them out quite yet, the harder draw is making me a bit wary of the winexes. Does anyone have info on the Inpers, K3s, or EX1 evo2s?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Original winex limbs with honeycomb (specially grey back version rather than later bluish grey) were extremely smooth. The newer, cheaper version with no honeycomb foam is noticeably harder to draw. Two very different limbs, the original ones are extremely sought after.

Winex limbs have been used a lot of olympic and world champs medals. They are very good these days when you can get them at relatively low price.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

With it being such an old limb, has the design been altered at all because everyone says the older ones were better.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

zal said:


> Original winex limbs with honeycomb (specially grey back version rather than later bluish grey) were extremely smooth. The newer, cheaper version with no honeycomb foam is noticeably harder to draw. Two very different limbs, the original ones are extremely sought after.
> 
> Winex limbs have been used a lot of olympic and world champs medals. They are very good these days when you can get them at relatively low price.


Zal, 

I noticed that the newer ones say honeyfoam on them. Do you know what about the honeycomb carbon was changed?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

If you look at the sides, the original limbs shows black marks along the way, new ones have solid one colour foam. Some believe it's the same "CRS" foam that's in lot of their mid range limbs. I think the graphics haven't changed at all, apart from the slight change in the colour of the belly side really early days.

A friend of mine had a couple of pairs he could test side by side, the old ones were at least 2fps faster. I had pair of the original honeycomb ones and the new ones definetely feel different. Downside to the ones I had was that the honeycomb blew up, the partions started mushrooming out of the limb core, they showed as low lumps on the belly side.

I did shoot my best scores with those limbs and back in ~2006 they were the dogs bollocks.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info Zal!

Now, does anyone know how the Inpers match up to these limbs? I don't want to have to make a new thread for info on the Inpers.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

They don't. Those two limbs are in completely different category.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

krad54 said:


> Zal,
> 
> I noticed that the newer ones say honeyfoam on them. Do you know what about the honeycomb carbon was changed?


Actually the new ones do not say honeyfoam. We had this disunions on another forum just a short while ago. The honeyfoam refers to the core. Nothing to do with the carbon and is one of the things that changed. The newer Win-Ex limbs do not have the Honey foam wording on them and the literature does not really mention the core (see attachment from website). 

One poster who had an opportunity to review the two versions side by side noted that the profile of the new ones was slightly revised as well. I have not had that opportunity. I have 3 sets of older ones I have always found them to feel very smooth at my 29.5” draw and have shot some of my best scores with them.


----------



## krad54 (Nov 6, 2012)

SBills said:


> Actually the new ones do not say honeyfoam. We had this disunions on another forum just a short while ago. The honeyfoam refers to the core. Nothing to do with the carbon and is one of the things that changed. The newer Win-Ex limbs do not have the Honey foam wording on them and the literature does not really mention the core (see attachment from website).
> 
> One poster who had an opportunity to review the two versions side by side noted that the profile of the new ones was slightly revised as well. I have not had that opportunity. I have 3 sets of older ones I have always found them to feel very smooth at my 29.5” draw and have shot some of my best scores with them.
> 
> View attachment 2094263


That's interesting because then Lancaster has either the old limbs still or it hasn't updated its pictures.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

I love my Winex limbs. They are indeed snappy and have a somewhat stiffer draw, but I like that. As far as reviews go, there are more positive customer reviews about winex limbs on Lancaster's website than any other W&W limb. I would definitely recommend them to any intermediate level archer. I would also say to go a little lighter on the poundage than you think. Mine are rated 40# for a 25" riser, but at the minimum bolt setting I still draw to 44.5#@29.5".


----------

